# Smoked salmon, qview including the tornado warning!



## chargrilled (May 3, 2008)

Friend of mine invited me over as a smoke consultant, well I wouldnt go that far!!  Have some drinks watch the Cubs game and tend to his GOSM for some TBS.  He had the fillets prepped and on when I got there, so this was mostly about watchin the game
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .  Brined through out the day, rinsed, scored sprinkled with brown sugar and garlic salt.

Hickory smoke and I believe for the most part 200-250 temps (the down pour didnt help)  Best salmon I have ever had!!  For the "help" I was given 6 fillets brined that I am going to try to do tonite.  Alder wood and a different rub.

Time for the Q view.  Enjoy

Its just barely spitting outside honey!!
Attachment 9154

TBS
Attachment 9155

Tending the GOSM
Attachment 9156

The vittles
Attachment 9157

The "smoke consultant"
Attachment 9158

Was thinkin about usin my vac. pack and sending some out west to the folks.  If I flash freeze them and wrap in newspaper think they would be ok?  Not over nite or nuttin just 2-3 day mail.

Thanks for lookin, best of luck.


----------



## chargrilled (May 3, 2008)

Found these pics also, just had to post!!!

Attachment 9159

Attachment 9160


----------



## gobbledot (May 3, 2008)

Chargrilled, looked like you just laid them directly on the rack. Was they hard to get off when done? How long did ya smoke them? I would luv to try salmon but never got up enough nerve to try it. What did ya brine them in? Thanks, the QVIEW looks great. Making me hungry (its about lunch time)... Good job...


----------



## chargrilled (May 3, 2008)

Directly on rack, pammed is the trick.  Stuck a tinny bit but came off with a spatula. Smoke time was about 1.5 to 2 hrs.  The brine was done before I got there but it was the basic salt, B sugar combo.  Go ahead and try it, my first time I have several fillets and started with one to see what the heck I was doin, by the end I had learned alot!!! last fillet was edible!


----------



## waysideranch (May 3, 2008)

nice fish, chargrilled.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 3, 2008)

Mighty fine lookin fishies!  Nothin like smoked fish! ceptin course fresh fried witha pan taters on the lake shore, jeez, now I'm hungry again!


----------



## chargrilled (May 3, 2008)

hav to explain.  the tonados went south.  As the smoke cont. I saw folks shingles flappin from the wind.  Had to close off all the vents and go for it.  Temp dived but his is a gasser so it doesnt matter.  The CG would have had to been relit several times. But im still a coal burner


----------



## chargrilled (May 4, 2008)

Thax tex. going to bump my FISH was amazin, best thing was spending time with my friends and  the vittles


----------



## chargrilled (May 4, 2008)

see me?

thought that was the end of Q view


may hav to go to viedeo??


----------



## kookie (May 4, 2008)

Looks pretty damn good....................I am not a fish eater but it still looked good.........


----------



## cowgirl (May 4, 2008)

Sure looks good chargrilled! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Glad the tornado didn't get ya.


----------



## derek (May 9, 2008)

looks great.  I have smoked salmon several times and learned (by failure unfortunately) about the time to leave them in, so I am good on that.  My question is why the brine?  I have brined birds but never fish.  As oily as they are I wouldn't have thought that a brine would be needed to to keep moisture.  Was that the reasoning or just for flavor?  Have you had them brined as well as un brined?  If so which do you prefer and why.  Wow, I sure am full of questions today.


----------



## chargrilled (May 9, 2008)

BRINE for sure, it pulls flavor into the fish. Once fish has been brined the proteins on the surface interact with one another and make them capture and hold moisture in the fish.  I also dry the fish off after cleaning them off real good and put them in front of a fan.  The flesh of the fish forms a "skin" before they go onto the Q.  There is a ton of info on the site concerning fish brine in addition to recipes of brines if you would like to try it.  IMO once you go brine you wont go back


----------



## tmw611 (May 9, 2008)

Dude, you been watching too much Alton Brown and reading Cooks Illustrated. Next thing you know we will molecular gastronomists.

Just playing, I was talked into trying Salmon again by the people around here, cuz I hate it, so I will try smoke and brine. Not this week though. It's a whole chicken thing.


----------



## keith54 (May 12, 2008)

WOW...now that really looks great. 1 question sir....after fill n up on those filets,how do you prepare then for storage....can you freeze them?

Nice job
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'll have to make it a point to not come to this website until after super....because you folks are really making  me hungry.

Keith


----------

